# bad oil choice?



## firebeast (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm using mobil clean 5000 5w30 in my 01 jetta 1.8t as it was the only remotely close to synthetic I could find...and my wife makes the budget, so no mobil 1 0w40 (I know...where are my balls?)...should I make the change to a full synthetic after a flush to make sure there is no sludge and gunk, or will I be okay with the mobil clean til my next change in 4800 miles? my car has a bad tick when it starts up, but it subsides quickly...It also develops the tick after the car has been driven about 10 miles, but only when it idles, I was told it could be the cam tensioner, but maybe I just have really sh***y oil?


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: bad oil choice? (firebeast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *firebeast* »_I'm using mobil clean 5000 5w30 in my 01 jetta 1.8t as it was the only remotely close to synthetic I could find...and my wife makes the budget, so no mobil 1 0w40 (I know...where are my balls?)...should I make the change to a full synthetic after a flush to make sure there is no sludge and gunk, or will I be okay with the mobil clean til my next change in 4800 miles? my car has a bad tick when it starts up, but it subsides quickly...It also develops the tick after the car has been driven about 10 miles, but only when it idles, I was told it could be the cam tensioner, but maybe I just have really sh***y oil?

I bet a lot of smart people would seriously disagree that Mobil clean 5000 is 'sh***y' oil. Maybe the WRONG oil for your engine......
Why not change the oil at 3k instead of 4800 and then put proper synthetic in it? If your accountant disagrees with the cost, then make her put a new turbo in the budget along with the cheaper oil and see how she likes that


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: bad oil choice? (BuddyWh)*

Are you being serious? 
You need to use a full synthetic oil that meets the VW specifications in a 1.8T. A synthetic will cost about what $3/qt. extra or about $16 for the 5 qts. needed. If you change oil every 5K and drive a normal amount that equates to about $1 a week extra. You probably spend that much on a coffee or other beverage without even thinking about it.
I prefer to stay happily married as well and I have for 23 yrs. now, but I bet your wife doesn't get her hair cut at Fantastic Sam's to save money or buy her clothes at Wal Mart does she?



_Modified by randyvr6 at 8:06 PM 2-7-2009_


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: bad oil choice? (randyvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *randyvr6* »_Are you being serious? 
_Modified by randyvr6 at 8:06 PM 2-7-2009_


Yes I was...why?


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: bad oil choice? (firebeast)*

just switch your oil to a synthetic 502 approved oil on the next oil change...inform your wife that a new turbo costs alot of money and is worth the extra small investment in synthetic oil
funny about hair cuts, etc...and I agree...next time she wants to get her hair cut, drive her to hair cuttery...$14


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: bad oil choice? (BuddyWh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyWh* »_

Yes I was...why?

My response was to the OP.


----------



## firebeast (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: bad oil choice? (firebeast)*

k, swapped to mobil's euro blend...0w40, 502/505 approved, bosch filter over fram...cost? $46, but well worth the piece of mind...though my wife did say that she's kind of upset that she must continue to use super tech oil and filters on her yaris


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: bad oil choice? (firebeast)*

Glad you could work it out with her. The few extra dollars a month is pretty insignificant considering the value of a car.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: bad oil choice? (firebeast)*

Crap.
Use at least 0W-40 Mobil 1, at least it's approved for your motor.
Budget, well you can spend money on good oil or spend money on replacing/repairing your motor. You can run it but I would change it every 3K miles with filter, thats not economical though. So run a good approved synthetic and run according to manual and don't worry about it. Plenty of other oils on the approved list to choose from that are more economical.


----------



## firebeast (Feb 1, 2009)

I live in a town of about 30,000 people, in the middle of kansas...we dont really have a selection of oils here...your choices for synthetic are mobil and castrol we have 2 auto parts stores...autozone and oreilly's I suppose penzoil is offered as well, but not in synthetic...I could have it custom ordered, but that would be quite tiresome after the third or forth oil change. you have to think that in this town, the vast majority of "car guys" are into old school muscle...McPherson, KS is home to one of the most renowned auto resto classes in the U.S. so we have ******** from all over hell, and thats what the local market caters to. ah, my woes, but enough babble, thanks all for your help on this matter.


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (firebeast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *firebeast* »_I live in a town of about 30,000 people, in the middle of kansas...we dont really have a selection of oils here...your choices for synthetic are mobil and castrol we have 2 auto parts stores...autozone and oreilly's I suppose penzoil is offered as well, but not in synthetic...I could have it custom ordered, but that would be quite tiresome after the third or forth oil change. you have to think that in this town, the vast majority of "car guys" are into old school muscle...McPherson, KS is home to one of the most renowned auto resto classes in the U.S. so we have ******** from all over hell, and thats what the local market caters to. ah, my woes, but enough babble, thanks all for your help on this matter.

Have a Walmart nearby? don't fret as most sell Mobil1 0W-40, a terrific fully synthetic PAO group IV oil. Use it not just because it's VW 502, but also because it's among the best available.
If you absolutely HAVE to use something more exotic you could select from any number of online stores. Delivered pretty quick too. 



_Modified by BuddyWh at 11:02 AM 2-13-2009_


----------

